# Wann kommt das neue Medion Erazer PCGH Edition



## Loxor (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte einmal nachfragen, ob es schon einen Termin gibt wann der neue Laptop rauskommt. Bisher steht ja nur Ende Januar im Raum. 

Gruß und danke


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Ich denke so schnell wird kein neues kommen, denn mehr wie ne GTX570 werden sie nicht verbauen.
Wenn die neuen GPUs ala HD7... Reihe draußen sind und die GTX6.. ,denn werden sie wohl neue Erazer raus bringen.
Ertsmal müssen die Desktop GPUs kommen,momentan gibts ja nur die neue von Ati.


----------



## Loxor (8. Januar 2012)

Naja auf der offiziellen Seite heißt es Ende Januar. 

Es muss ja nichtmal ne neue Grafikkarte rein. 

Wäre halt schön wenn die alte pcgh Version wieder verfügbar wäre oder halt die neue Version bald erscheinen würde.


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Is doch Verfügbar: MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 97979)#




Loxor schrieb:


> Naja auf der offiziellen Seite heißt es Ende Januar.
> 
> Es muss ja nichtmal ne neue Grafikkarte rein.
> 
> Wäre halt schön wenn die alte pcgh Version wieder verfügbar wäre oder halt die neue Version bald erscheinen würde.


----------



## Loxor (8. Januar 2012)

Ist eben nicht die pcgh version


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Naja außer ne SSD und 4 GB Ram weiß ich nicht was an der Version besser ist?
Da hab ich lieber 12 GB Ram



Loxor schrieb:


> Ist eben nicht die pcgh version


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Ähm wofür brauchst du mehr als 8 GB Ram ? Normale Nutzer benötigen das eigendlich nicht ...

Und eine SSD bringt schon viele Vorteile. Im direkten Vergleich bringt es eigendlich mehr eine SSD zu haben als 12GB RAM ( für normale Nutzer ).

mfg Heretic


----------



## Loxor (8. Januar 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich. 12 Gb Ram brauch kein Mensch  eine SSD hingegen bringt bei jeder alltagsaufgabe deutliche vorteile 

außerdem bin ich gespannt was die neue pcgh-version beinhalten wird.

Ich überlege halt entweder mir jetzt einen Laptop zu bestellen oder bis ende januar zu warten.


----------



## darkbound (8. Januar 2012)

Hi 

Das gleiche überlege ich auch. Verkaufe mein altes Asus pro61s und will mir nen neues Höllen.
Xmx, One sowie Guru fällt aus. Alles andere ist mir zu teuer dafür das ich mir alle 2 Jahre neues Holle.

Finde das 6819 super. Asus bin ich ja auch nem Fan von aber die Ausstattung ist nicht so der Knaller und der Preis auch nicht.

Meine Frage die ich mir Stelle.. das 6819 jetzt bestellen oder warten.. vielleicht wird das 6819 ja noch günstiger kp... hmmmm


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Ganz einfach weil man im Grunde nur ne 60-80GB SSD brauch für Windows und Programme , denn bei spielen bringt ne SSD nichts. Ne Gute gebrauchte SSD zb 60 GB bekommt man für 40 Euro  Aber ich muß sagen das die Platte im X6819 sehr schnell ist bin echt überrascht. Hatte vorher nen Asus G73 und die Platten da drinne waren nicht so fix.
Wenn du das X6819 jetzt kaufts kannste nix falsch machen. Ich hab meins von Ebay für 750 Euro NEU^^ Ja war nen Schnäppi ^^ Und die 12 GB Ram brauche ich für Video Bearbeitung zb


----------



## Loxor (9. Januar 2012)

ehe ich anders, 60-80gb finde ich sehr eng und das spiele nicht profitieren stimmt auch nicht ganz., Diverse ladezyklen gehen deutlich schneller.

Haste mal nen Ebaylink zu deinem Schnäppchen? Kann das kaum glauben  werde die kommenden Tage acuh mal Ausschauh halten nach solchen Schnappern


----------



## hysterix (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich hatte im Asus G73 ne SSD und beim Spielen hab ich nix gemerckt. Vorteil einer SSD bringt beim OS was und den Programmen und das man sie halt nicht hört  Aber Nachteile gibts auch und das man sie nicht sicher löschen kann,finde ich schon sehr gravierend. 
Hier der Link: eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst



Loxor schrieb:


> ehe ich anders, 60-80gb finde ich sehr eng und das spiele nicht profitieren stimmt auch nicht ganz., Diverse ladezyklen gehen deutlich schneller.
> 
> Haste mal nen Ebaylink zu deinem Schnäppchen? Kann das kaum glauben  werde die kommenden Tage acuh mal Ausschauh halten nach solchen Schnappern


----------



## Auriale (9. Januar 2012)

Uh bei dem preis würd ich direkt mein alienware verkaufen und auf die paar % leistung verzichten  ma hoffen das ich auch so nen schnäppchen schlagen kann^^

bzw ich gehe stark davon aus das die neuen lappys baugleich mit den neuen msi sein wird. also mit gtx580er. preislich denke ich das sich das ganze um die 1500 euro abspielen wird was knappe 25-35% unter dem msi preis sein wird.


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Ja guter Preis.. hauptsache er geht nicht kaputt -.-

Die Frage steht immer noch im Raum... kaufen oder warten -.-


----------



## hysterix (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den bei Medion regestriert daher hab ich Gewährleistung 
Also du kannst den ruhig kaufen ich glaube nicht das nen neuer Medion mit ner GTX580 kommt. Wenn es neue gibt denn mit den neuen Graka Chips aber das dürfte noch ne ganze ganze weile dauern. Und die GTX570m hat genug Leistung.



darkbound schrieb:


> Ja guter Preis.. hauptsache er geht nicht kaputt -.-
> 
> Die Frage steht immer noch im Raum... kaufen oder warten -.-


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Hm ok.. ssh wil ich mir eh nachrüsten.. ne samsung mit 64gb

sonst ist ja alles drinnen ausser bluray..


hmjo........

achso.. würde dir 800 für deins geben.. haste 50 gewinn gemacht alter ;p


----------



## Heretic (9. Januar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Also ich hatte im Asus G73 ne SSD und beim Spielen hab ich nix gemerckt. Vorteil einer SSD bringt beim OS was und den Programmen und das man sie halt nicht hört  Aber Nachteile gibts auch und das man sie nicht sicher löschen kann,finde ich schon sehr gravierend.



Du bist dir aber im klaren welchen Sinn eine SSD hat ?  Spiele werden mit einer SSD bestimmt niemals besser laufen. Da kann nur CPU und GPU eingreifen , jedoch die ladezeiten sind die knakpunkte.  
Und den Sicherheitsaspekt (Daten löschen) kann ich so auch nicht vertreten.

Außerdem kommt noch dazu , dass SSD die Akkulaufzeit je nach gebrauch um einige Minuten verlängern , sowie einen Laptop wirklich mobile machen. Denn Streng genommen. Darf man mit einem Laptop auch nicht einfach so man hin und her hopsen , da die HDD stöße nicht gerne mag.

Aber nun gut ob man eine SSD haben möchte oder nicht , sowie ob er sie direkt haben will oder nachrüsten will . sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können. 

 mfg Heretic


----------



## Loxor (9. Januar 2012)

Ne Stellung seitens pcgh wäre Super.


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Ich werde warten habe ich beschlossen..

Bevor ich das Lappi dann ne Woche habe und ein paar Tage später das neue vorgestellt wird.. und da ich eh eine ssd nachrüsten müsste und ich dann eh bei ca 1250,- wäre macht es keinen unterschied ob ich noch etwas geduldig bin und dann für 1299 eins bekomme ohne selbst hand anlegen zu müssen...


denke das ist ganz gut so.. villeicht wird man ja dann auch belohnt und es gibt noch sachen mit dennen man nicht gerechnet hat... deswegen: ICH WARTE


----------



## Loxor (9. Januar 2012)

Ich werde auch noch bis Ende des Monats warten.


----------



## hysterix (9. Januar 2012)

Doch leider ist es so, das man SSDs nicht sicher löschen kann genau wie USB Sticks.
Viele SSDs und USB-Sticks lassen sich nicht sicher löschen | heise Security



Heretic schrieb:


> Du bist dir aber im klaren welchen Sinn eine SSD hat ? Spiele werden mit einer SSD bestimmt niemals besser laufen. Da kann nur CPU und GPU eingreifen , jedoch die ladezeiten sind die knakpunkte.
> Und den Sicherheitsaspekt (Daten löschen) kann ich so auch nicht vertreten.
> mfg Heretic


----------



## Heretic (9. Januar 2012)

Der beitrag ist mitlerweile aber auch schon älter . Und ich bin mir recht sicher das es mitlerweile einige möglichkeiten gibt Daten doch sehr gut zu löschen.

Aber ich weis auch nicht warum dieser Punkt so extrem wichtig ist ?

mfg Heretic


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Ich will ne SSD... tolle Technik.. 

ob man das komplett löschen kann ist mir persönlich egal, da ich eine Festplatte nie verkaufen würde. So nötig habe ich es dann doch nicht.. und schon garnicht einen USB Stick )


----------



## hysterix (9. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn man sie nicht verkauft und sie entsorgt so ala Lagerfeuer denn is es ja ok  Ich werd mir ja auch noch eine rein Zimmern aber solange ebend die Dinger noch so teuer sind machts die gute SataII Platte auch nocht  Wenn denn will ich gleich ne 500GB SSD aber die sind ja momenta noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Für Win7 reicht eine 64GB oder max 128GB.. für das System macht es den meisten sinn.

Klar wäre ne 500GB geil aber da muss noch etwas Zeit vergehen. Bis dahin ist alles auch noch etwas ausgereifter..
Wenn mir ne Systemplatte mit 64 oder 128GB abraucht ok.. aber nicht ne 500GB volle :] ... wäre mir aktuell zu heiss mit ner 500GB selbst wenn sie bezahlbar wäre...


----------



## hysterix (9. Januar 2012)

und deshalb hau ich mir ne 60 GB SSD rein für Windows  aber erst nächsten Monat diesen Monat erstmal das NB bezahlt + NB Tasche^^ Aber ich will nochmal sagen, das ich mit dem Medion SEHR SEHR zufrieden bin, hätte nie gedacht das ich mal nen Medion Notebook haben werde  Und alle Vorurteile was Medion angeht kann ich nicht bestätigen, mit dem X6819 haben sie ein Klasse Gamer Notebook gezaubert. Auch das Design is sehr edel finde ich,was mir zb beim MSI nicht so gefällt sieht voll nach Plastik aus und beim Medion is alles gebürstetes Alu^^


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Ja ich bin auch bisher nicht der Medion Fan gewesen. Medion = Aldi = billigschrott..

Da ist viel Leistung drinnen aber alles nur billig Komponenten die nicht richtig miteinander hamonieren.

ABER.. anscheinend ist dem nicht so. Momentan bin ich schon sehr begeistert obwohl ich noch kein Gerät habe


----------



## hysterix (9. Januar 2012)

Und Aldi verkauft keine Erazer^^ Die bekommt man nur Online xD^^ Und Aldi is ja auch nicht der Hersteller sondern vertreibt Medion. Und wenn man mal genau drauf achtet was Aldi angeht, sind in den NoName Sachen Marken Sachen versteckt xD^^ Medion Notebooks = MSI^^ zb^^



darkbound schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch bisher nicht der Medion Fan gewesen. Medion = Aldi = billigschrott..
> 
> Da ist viel Leistung drinnen aber alles nur billig Komponenten die nicht richtig miteinander hamonieren.
> 
> ABER.. anscheinend ist dem nicht so. Momentan bin ich schon sehr begeistert obwohl ich noch kein Gerät habe


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Jap das weis ich.. ist aber auch bei vielen Lebensmitteln so. Aldi kaufe ich gerne ein.

Jap komisch das man Erazer nur Online bekommt...


----------



## hysterix (10. Januar 2012)

Naja das hat sicher mehrere Gründe zb das sie nicht wollen das dort geklaut wird  Und ich denke das sie einfach die ERazer Serie nicht mit Aldi in Verbindung direkt bringen wollen.



darkbound schrieb:


> Jap das weis ich.. ist aber auch bei vielen Lebensmitteln so. Aldi kaufe ich gerne ein.
> 
> Jap komisch das man Erazer nur Online bekommt...


----------



## darkbound (10. Januar 2012)

Naja mit dem Klauen denke eher nicht.. es wurden auch schon Erazer Produkte bei Aldi beworben.


----------



## darkbound (10. Januar 2012)

Wie auch immer.. wir sprechen wieder wenn die 3.Gen erschienen ist 

LG


----------



## Loxor (11. Januar 2012)

Wo wir wieder bei meiner Anfangsfrage wären, wann der neue erazer kommt und mit was für Hardware


----------



## darkbound (11. Januar 2012)

Geh mal nicht von einem anderem Gehäuse, Graka oder CPU aus. Denke mehr RAM, da im alten ja nur 4GB drinnen sind. SSD wird auch sicher nicht weg fallen, also min auch 80GB sooooo... und falls es 1299€ kosten sollte dann eventuell noch, um das ganze nun wirklich perfekt zu machen ein BluRay Laufwerk.

Der neue soll Ende/Anfang Jan/Feb kommen wie aus einigen Infos zu erlesen war.


----------



## hysterix (11. Januar 2012)

Weiß eigentlich einer, ob man bei dem X6819 die Graka wechseln könnte?


----------



## Loxor (16. Januar 2012)

Gibt's was neues??


----------



## montilio (24. Januar 2012)

Loxor schrieb:


> Gibt's was neues??




weiß auch nicht....
wann kommt denn nu die 3. PCGH-Edition....


----------



## montilio (26. Januar 2012)

jetzt isser im Shop ab 07.02 erhältlich^^


----------



## ghostface000 (26. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute ich hab mich jetzt extra mal angemeldet, um eine Frage loszuwerden...
Also erstmal hab ich mich ziemlich auf die neue PCGH- Edition gefreut, weil ich mir die vielleicht kaufen wollte. Doch nun bin ich maßlos enttäuscht. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich etwas wichtiges übersehen habe, deshalb bitte ich mal um eure Hilfe...

Und zwar gab es bis vor Kurzem das Medion Erazer X6819 (MD 97979) für 1149€ mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
*Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor, Original Windows® 7 Home Premium,  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX570M DirectX® 11 Grafik, 640 GB Festplatte, 12 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, USB 3.0, Bluetooth 3.0, Gaming optimierte Tastatur,  Dolby Home Theater® v4, 39,6 cm (15,6’’) non-glare Full HD Display* 

Nun kommt bald das Medion Erazer X6819 PCGH- Edition für fette 1299€ mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
*Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor, Original  Windows®7 Home Premium, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX570M DirectX® 11 Grafik,  500 GB Festplatte, 120 GB SSD, 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher, USB 3.0, Bluetooth  3.0, Gaming optimierte Tastatur, Dolby Home Theater® v4, Blu-ray,  non-glare Full HD Display, 39,6 cm (15,6’’)*

Also soll man jetzt für eine 120er SSD, 140gb *weniger* HDD und 4GB RAM *weniger* 150€ Aufpreis bezahlen?
Bei den letzten Versionen war es doch stets so, dass die SSD reingebaut wurde und der Preis der Selbe wie bei der Standard- Version war?! 

Jetzt beräue ich, dass ich das normale nich gekauft hab- dort hätt ich mir die SSD selbst reingebaut und hätte dabei noch Geld gespart, mehr Speicher und (zugegeben für normale Zocker nutzlose) 4GB Ram mehr...

Danke fürs Lesen
Beste Grüße
Ghostface


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

Das neue PCGH MEDION !!!

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957)

i7 2670
gtx570m
8gb ram
120gb ssd
500 hdd
*bluray*

1299,-


LG


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

bluray


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

*bluray*




ghostface000 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab mich jetzt extra mal angemeldet, um eine Frage loszuwerden...
> Also erstmal hab ich mich ziemlich auf die neue PCGH- Edition gefreut, weil ich mir die vielleicht kaufen wollte. Doch nun bin ich maßlos enttäuscht. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich etwas wichtiges übersehen habe, deshalb bitte ich mal um eure Hilfe...
> 
> Und zwar gab es bis vor Kurzem das Medion Erazer X6819 (MD 97979) für 1149€ mit folgenden Spezifikationen:
> ...


----------



## Loxor (27. Januar 2012)

Bin auch enttäuscht. Schade das das alte nicht mehr verfügbar ist. 

Die neue pcgh Version ist für mich enttäuschend.


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

Mmmm... 

Also das es nur 8gb und nicht 12gb hat ist völlig egal.. aber warum ne 500gb und nicht die 640gb gelassen?

Dann sähe es nicht ganz so blôd aus.


Sonst ok!


----------



## ghostface000 (27. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen Leute!

Ja da habt ihr recht- das Blue-Ray LW hab ich übersehen... Trotzdem rechtfertigt das für mich nicht den Preisunterschied. Wären es 17" statt 15" gewesen, hätt ich das vllt noch abgenickt. Aber so? Naja... Btw- macht es wirklich Bildtechnisch so einen Großen Unterschied ne normale DVD zu schauen im Vergleich zu ner BlueRay aufm 15Zoller? Oder bringts das erst, wenn man nen größeren Bildschirm anschließt? Ich denke, dass man da schon ne Lupe braucht- aber da hab ich keine Erfahrungswerte.

Aber nochmal zu meiner anderen Frage: War es nicht so, dass meinentwegen das Medion xyz für 1150€ verfügbar war und die pcgh Version vom xyz zum selben Preis ne SSD drin hatte? Das war doch immer die tolle Sache daran?!


----------



## hysterix (27. Januar 2012)

Tjo hab ich doch recht gehabt das nix neues dickes mehr kommt und keine GTX580^^Da is das Normale X6819 immer noch am besten vom Preis her gesehen zudem man es ja auch unter 1000 Euro bekommen kann^^


----------



## ghostface000 (27. Januar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> ...zudem man es ja auch unter 1000 Euro bekommen kann^^



Wie meinst du das? Link?


----------



## hysterix (27. Januar 2012)

Zb Ebay oder Ebay KLeinanzeigen.Ich habe meins bei Ebay für 750 Euro bekommen. Sicher war das nen SChnäpchen aber wenn man sucht und immer am Ball ist denn bekommt man die wie gesagt auch unter 1000 Euro. Im SChnitt gehen die NEU bei Ebay zwischen 800-950 Euro weg,wenn es sie mal bei Ebay gibt 


ghostface000 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Link?


----------



## ghostface000 (27. Januar 2012)

Achso alles klar- ich dacht schon es gibt sie vereinzelt noch bei anderen Shops... 
Bei Ebay schau ich auch täglich rein, aber immer erfolglos. Wahrscheinlich hattest du das Glück ein nicht gewolltes Weihnachtsgeschenk abzugreifen oder so.


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

hm... kp ob ich das für 1150 kaufen würde... hatte ja die möglichkeit das alte 6819 allerdings mit ner ssd für 1025 gebraucht zu kaufen... man man man......


nu is man wieder schlauer -.-

bin mir nicht sicher ob ich OBWOHL es trotzdem noch preiswert ist, das für 1299 holle oder wenn es das kleinere geben würde mir das geholt hätte....

ick wehs net..


----------



## Checkjack (27. Januar 2012)

ERAZER X6819 MD97979 DE I7-2670QM/12GB/640GB GTX5 - Media Markt

Dort scheint es noch eine (ältere?) Version zu geben. Auf ein Blu Ray Laufwerk kann man vielleicht noch verzichten, aber die Festplatte ist nicht gerade der Hit mit ihren 5400 U/min. SSD fehlt auch. 12Gb Speicher sind etwas übertrieben. 
Ich vermute die restlichen Details wie Display, Gehäuse, Akku etc. entsprechen der alten PcgHardware Version, oder?
Preislich liegt das bei 1099 Euro ansich gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht querstellt, dann is vielleicht noch ein Rabatt drin.
SSD könnte man ansich nachrüsten- geh ich mal von aus.Mit der eingebauten HDD müsste man vorerst leben


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

Lol?! Media Markt hat anscheinend die Restbestände auf gekauft... Hmmmm das überlege ich mir mal. Selbst ne SSD nachrüsten für nen grünen und trotzdem günstiger mit mehr Speicher und HDD.. mal aufs bluray verzichtet was keine 100€ wert sind

Hmmmm

Hammer Tip danke!!!


----------



## Loxor (27. Januar 2012)

Leider nur online und in nicht in den Filialen. In den Filialen hâtte man noch handeln können


----------



## darkbound (28. Januar 2012)

So..

Also ich hole meinen beim MM warscheinlich am Dienstag ab. Habe ihn bestellt.


Dann kann ich das Thema abschliessen und bekomme für das Geld auch div. nirgends was besseres.

Danke nochmal für diesen SUPER Hinweis mit MM da man ohne dort danach zu suchen nie drauf kommen würde bei MM im Shop zu suchen -.- Ich zumindest nicht.. 

DANKE Checkjack!

Ich freu mich.


----------



## Checkjack (28. Januar 2012)

Joa kein Ding. Ich bin da auch mehr oder weniger zufällig unterwegs. Ne Freundin sucht ebenfalls ein Notebook mit bissel Wumms. Und meine Eltern ein Tv Gerät mit 55 Zoll+ und da sind die Discounterketten die einzigen, die überhaupt mal so ein Gerät zur Ansicht da haben. Sonst wäre ich da auch nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Loxor (28. Januar 2012)

Aber die Bestellung bei mm ist doch verbindlich oder?


----------



## darkbound (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nicht aus spass bestellt..

..will es ja haben.

Nehmen muss ich theoretisch garnichts.


----------



## Loxor (29. Januar 2012)

Echt? Muss man den trotz Bestellung zum örtlichen Medienmarkt nicht nehmen?


----------



## darkbound (29. Januar 2012)

Naja warum solltest du ihn nicht nehmen wenn du bestellst und es haben willst?

Ich nehme ihn nicht wenn die Verpackung beschädigt oder es nen falsches gerät ist natürlich nicht, warum auch.

Wenn alles soweit past nehme ich ihn. Die beschafen mir das Ding extra und wenn was ist gehe ich in laden und muss es nicht online abwickeln.

Für mich spricht nichts gegen einen Kauf.
Ne SSD rüste ich dann noch nach und fertig.


----------



## ghostface000 (30. Januar 2012)

@darkbound

Wärst du so freundlich hier ne kleine Rückmeldung zu geben, wenn dein Notebook ankommt? Vielleicht mit nem Ergebnis vom 3dMark2006?


----------



## Loxor (30. Januar 2012)

Schade das im Forum kein Statement seitens pcgh kommt.

Ist natürlich jetzt auch kein Update mit welchem man sich wirklich brüsten könnte.


----------



## hysterix (30. Januar 2012)

mit 3Dmurks2006 kann ich dich auch versorgen  Is aber OC. Standart sind es knapp 17800Punkte
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: 18922 3DMarks



ghostface000 schrieb:


> @darkbound
> 
> Wärst du so freundlich hier ne kleine Rückmeldung zu geben, wenn dein Notebook ankommt? Vielleicht mit nem Ergebnis vom 3dMark2006?


----------



## ghostface000 (30. Januar 2012)

Danke. Is ja mehr als erwartet... Mein Rechner mit X4 965BE, 12GB RAM, 120er SSD und ner Ati 6950 2GB schafft da nur 18865 Punkte. Mysteriös... Naja jedenfalls hab ich mir das Ding jetzt auch im OnlineShop von MM bestellt- Geld is schon weg, also dauerts hoffentlich nich lang, bis er da ist  (außer natürlich Checkjack hats uns auf seine gefake-te MM Seite gelockt und er gönnt sich jetz was schönes von dem Geld  )


----------



## hysterix (30. Januar 2012)

Ich finds auch recht ordentlich was man aus der GTX570m raus holen kann. Das neue X6819 PCGH da wurden Standart nur über 16K erreicht kein Plan wieso. Wie gesagt wenn ich die Karte nicht OC denn komme ich so auf 17800 Points ca


ghostface000 schrieb:


> Danke. Is ja mehr als erwartet... Mein Rechner mit X4 965BE, 12GB RAM, 120er SSD und ner Ati 6950 2GB schafft da nur 18865 Punkte. Mysteriös... Naja jedenfalls hab ich mir das Ding jetzt auch im OnlineShop von MM bestellt- Geld is schon weg, also dauerts hoffentlich nich lang, bis er da ist  (außer natürlich Checkjack hats uns auf seine gefake-te MM Seite gelockt und er gönnt sich jetz was schönes von dem Geld  )


----------



## darkbound (30. Januar 2012)

Ich mach nen Test sobald ich es habe 

Wahrscheinlich hab ich es morgen. Versuche dann zeitnah zu testen.


LG


----------



## ghostface000 (30. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön. Ich bin jetzt auch höllisch gespannt auf das Teil. Hatte noch nie ein Notebook und hoffe damit lässts sich gut zocken. Eigentlich brauch ich es jetzt noch garnich sondern erst ab März, aber ich hatte Angst, dass es bei MM auf einmal auch vergriffen ist


----------



## darkbound (31. Januar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> mit 3Dmurks2006 kann ich dich auch versorgen  Is aber OC. Standart sind es knapp 17800Punkte
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: 18922 3DMarks


 

Was hast du da übertaktet? Graka? Oder auch CPU?


LG


----------



## ghostface000 (1. Februar 2012)

@darkbound

Hast du deins mittlerweile erhalten? Und hast du eigentlich ne Mail mit ner Paketverfolgungsnummer oder so bekommen? Im MM-Profil stehts als versandt drin, aber Mail kam keine...


----------



## hysterix (1. Februar 2012)

Nur die Graka



darkbound schrieb:


> Was hast du da übertaktet? Graka? Oder auch CPU?
> 
> 
> LG


----------



## hysterix (1. Februar 2012)

Auf der Homepage von MEdion gibt es das X6819 nicht mehr  Nur das neue für 1299 Euro und da steht nix von lieferbar.
Mitlerweile steht bei MM auch 1-2 Tage lieferzeit.  Ich vermute das es wirklich kaum noch welche gibt alle verkauft worden LOL


ghostface000 schrieb:


> @darkbound
> 
> Hast du deins mittlerweile erhalten? Und hast du eigentlich ne Mail mit ner Paketverfolgungsnummer oder so bekommen? Im MM-Profil stehts als versandt drin, aber Mail kam keine...


----------



## ghostface000 (1. Februar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von MEdion gibt es das X6819 nicht mehr  Nur das neue für 1299 Euro und da steht nix von lieferbar.
> Mitlerweile steht bei MM auch 1-2 Tage lieferzeit.  Ich vermute das es wirklich kaum noch welche gibt alle verkauft worden LOL



Ja das meinte ich schon in meinem Post vom 26.01. (Seite 4)- da gabs das normale 6819er schon nichmehr. Und das mit den 1-2 Tagen Lieferzeit bei MM steht irgendwie immer dort. Hab denen heut mal ne Mail geschrieben, wieso ich noch keine Bestätigungsmail mit Paketverfolgungsnummer hab und die schrieben daraufhin, dass es wohl heute erst an MM geliefert wird. Und von dort aus kommts dann zu mir- etwas umständlich aber okay...


----------



## darkbound (2. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Also hab mein Gerät gestern abgeholt.
Hab noch nicht ausgepackt oder getestet.

Hab es zu einem MM in meiner Nähe schicken lassen.
Soweit ich vom Aufkleber entnehmen kann ist es das richtige.


----------



## ghostface000 (2. Februar 2012)

Das freut mich darkbound! Dann wünsch ich dir ersteinmal viel Spaß damit! Wenn du dann die Tage mal Lust und Zeit hast, kannst du ja hier vllt ein paar Worte dazu sagen.


----------



## darkbound (3. Februar 2012)

soooo...

also bisher alles cool.. musste nur das system von hand installieren da es probleme beim starten gab.. muste auch im bios auf ide umstellen.. eingestellt war dieses ssd ach irgendwas.. dann ging es aber..

schreibe gerade vom erazer  geile tastatur! ABER..

..mein erazer hat kein spielgelfreies Display.. lso es spielgelt.. kp warum -.- Nichts destotrotz ist das display mit den aktuellen nvidia treibern der knaller !

i love my erazer  freu mich voll D wie gesagt sehr geile tastatur!!!


----------



## darkbound (3. Februar 2012)

*17467 3DMarks

*http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16438446

für den ersten test doch ok


----------



## cyhperx (3. Februar 2012)

Hmmm will mir das neue 6819 am Montag bestellen. Aber das alte bei MM für 200 weniger ist auch interessant.
Kann nicht irgend wer sagen das neue wird total imba und gut ist es .

Die Entscheidung ist so schwer.


----------



## hysterix (3. Februar 2012)

die hab ich auch Standart aber OC geht die GTX570m auch ohne Probs und wird nicht wirklich heißer dadurch 
Ja die Tasta is schon geil,ich habe das Book jetzt knapp 2 Monate und habe immer noch keine Mängel finden können^^



darkbound schrieb:


> *17467 3DMarks*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16438446
> 
> für den ersten test doch ok


----------



## hysterix (3. Februar 2012)

das neu is nicht Imba warum auch? Is halt ne SSD drinne aber dafür weniger Speicher ob man nun 12 GB Speicher brauch is ne andere Sache.  Preislsietungsmäßig ist das bei MediaMarkt das beste in meinen Augen ich habe es ja auch und bisher habe ich ne SSd nicht vermisst, das die Platte schon recht schnell ist.


cyhperx schrieb:


> Hmmm will mir das neue 6819 am Montag bestellen. Aber das alte bei MM für 200 weniger ist auch interessant.
> Kann nicht irgend wer sagen das neue wird total imba und gut ist es .
> 
> Die Entscheidung ist so schwer.


----------



## hysterix (3. Februar 2012)

Also ne ganz leichte Spiegelung habe ich auch das is wohl normal. 




darkbound schrieb:


> soooo...
> 
> also bisher alles cool.. musste nur das system von hand installieren da es probleme beim starten gab.. muste auch im bios auf ide umstellen.. eingestellt war dieses ssd ach irgendwas.. dann ging es aber..
> 
> ...


----------



## stadler5 (3. Februar 2012)

Leichte Spiegelung ist normal, aber so ein Mattes ist schon besser als die fast überall bei NBs vorhandenen Spiegel.


----------



## darkbound (3. Februar 2012)

Naja mich wundert es nur. Gab es überhaupt komplett matte Displays beim 6819?
Mein Asus hat auch nen glänzendes. Und das erazer ist in meinen Augen nicht matt sondern glänzt auch so wie der schwarze Rand um das Dispkay selbst.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## hysterix (3. Februar 2012)

das siehst du falsch also bei mir is nix glänzend und zwischen nem glänzendem display und dem x6819 display is nen riesen unterschied.



darkbound schrieb:


> Naja mich wundert es nur. Gab es überhaupt komplett matte Displays beim 6819?
> Mein Asus hat auch nen glänzendes. Und das erazer ist in meinen Augen nicht matt sondern glänzt auch so wie der schwarze Rand um das Dispkay selbst.
> 
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## ghostface000 (3. Februar 2012)

So ich hab grad den ersten Test laufen lassen. Neuen Graka Treiber drauf und im 3DMark2006 17725 Punkte erreicht  
Health Check


----------



## darkbound (3. Februar 2012)

hm also mein display glänzt auf jedenfall... was ist mit deinem ghost?


----------



## ghostface000 (3. Februar 2012)

Ja es spiegelt. Aber ich will mich ja damit nich in nen Park setzen- ist ja auch ein Desktop Replacement


----------



## darkbound (5. Februar 2012)

Hi dumme Frage..

Hab beim 3dmark06 ca 1000pkt verloren?!

im bereich hdr/sm3 und im canyon fly 20fps weniger -.- 

warum nur?! Sind neue chipsatztreiber schuld der so? cpu ist alles soweit gleich geblieben.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: 16573 3DMarks - 16573 -NEU-
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: 17467 3DMarks - 17467 -ALT- Erster Test


hm.. kann mir da einer nen tip geben?!


----------



## ghostface000 (5. Februar 2012)

Was hat sich denn seit dem ersten Test an deinem System geändert? Hast du neue Treiber aufgespielt? Programme, die im Hintergrund laufen? Hättest du das Notebook im Akkubetrieb, wäre das Ergebnis ja noch bedeutend schlechter. Für die Grafikkarte hab ich den neusten Treiber von der Nvidia- Seite. (leider is der vom 10.11.2011...) Ich würd ja fast auf irgendeine Energiesparoption tippen.

€: Hab grad mal kurz gegoogelt. Kanns sein, dass du mit der Installation des neuen Treibers irgendwelche Profile aufgespielt hast? Z.B. dass AA oder AF erzwungen wird? Muss mal schauen, ob du was findest und einfach auf Performance stellen.


----------



## darkbound (5. Februar 2012)

ne eigendlich nix besonderes.. habe sogar die alten chipsatztreiber von medion.de drauf gepackt.. aber nix... mir fehlen 1000 punkte


----------



## darkbound (5. Februar 2012)

sooooo.. habs

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2670QM Processor,MEDION X681X score: 17736 3DMarks

in den nvidia einstellungen habe ich die 3d einstellungen selbst auf Qualität gestellt.. so hat er alles nochmal was kantenglätung angeht beeinflust und 1000 punkte gekostet.. krass


----------



## cyhperx (6. Februar 2012)

Gibt es jetzt wenn in der Community der sich heute das neue von Medion bestellt hat??
Würde mich der Punkte Unterschied mal interessieren, sofern es einen gibt.

Grüße


----------



## darkbound (6. Februar 2012)

es gibt keinen punkte unterscheid da die wichtigen komponenten gleich sind. im windows system test wird die platte eine bessere bewertung haben da dort windows drauf ist (SSD). sonst nichts weiter..


----------

